# Cavs vs Lakers



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

No time to put up a real game thread so lets use this.

GAME TIME! Lets see how LBJ does against Kobe


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs drives on Bryant and draws a foul early


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They should see this as an opportunity. I can tell the fans want a reason to get behind them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Surprised Kobe is not checking Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Fisher is a damn good defender


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs good f/u


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Pavs came up with a big rebound there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If only all our players had the chemistry btw them like Lebron and Z


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Does anyone else think Enter Sandman is a weird song to be playing in the stadium just before tip off?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron came to play!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Bryant gets some touch fouls. I wish LBJ got that respect, he is hit harder than that every play


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> Does anyone else think Enter Sandman is a weird song to be playing in the stadium just before tip off?


I think it's rather apropos considering how we've been playing lately.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Im pretty sure pavs is OFF TO NEVERNEVER LAND every game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

odoms abusing us lebron should defend him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God Hughes is so predictable


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** sasha and hughes suck. devin browns not much better wheres shanno brown?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Its amazing just how bad Hughes is - it's like he immediately comes in and starts hurting the team


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

if we signed michael redd how good woudl we be..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Hughes doing?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Is Hughes sabatoging the team??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Hughes doing again fouling at the 3 point line?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Q booing Hughes on his way out I think


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like the pace. We need to string together some stops, giving up 28pts in the 1st isn't gonna work.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I think it's rather apropos considering how we've been playing lately.


the song is about babies dying


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

did larry hughes just travel too


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow this might be an all-time bad performance by Hughes. Everytime he's touched the ball something negative has happened


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> the song is about babies dying


lol, well not quite so literally. I just mean as far as being depressing.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

andys a really good ball handler actually


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yay Pavs didn't get blocked for once.

Andy playing some great ball


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol he hit the bottom of the rim


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Get Hughes off the floor!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn andys playing really well


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wtfs up with our d this year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow terrible defense. What the heck was Sasha doing


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

oh theres sasha "worst player in the league" pavlovic


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate Anderson Varejao.

Even if he was on the Lakers, I'd hate him. I have no idea how Cavs fans like him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I hate Anderson Varejao.
> 
> Even if he was on the Lakers, I'd hate him. I have no idea how Cavs fans like him.


I love AV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The best thing about Devin Brown is that he's not an absolute moron on the floor like the rest of our guards


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> I hate Anderson Varejao.
> 
> Even if he was on the Lakers, I'd hate him. I have no idea how Cavs fans like him.


LOVE AV! :cheers:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron just owned kobe on d and owned sasha on o


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron checking Kobe!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm jealous the Lakers actually play well w/o Kobe


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron checking Kobe!


Didn't think we see them guard each other this quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just hope Lebron doesn't get into foul trouble. The Lakers w/o Kobe are pretty clearly a better team the Cavs w/o Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes sucks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does Hughes play so much??

Man Kobe gets alot of whistles


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why are we trying to post AV?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF how is that a cgarge?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a dribble pav lol!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice energy from Pavs tonight. Let Hughes ride the pine please


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The crowd needs to pick the team up here - lack of energy in the building


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lmao e snow


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're watching the Lakers vs Lebron right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Nice energy from Pavs tonight. Let Hughes ride the pine please


Why aren't we seeing Devinn Brown iwth Sash or Gibson out there?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible end to the quarter right now. Why is Hughes is still in there AND at PG?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice play to end the quarter. Cleveland is down 2 points at the half.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well the good news is that Gooden and AV actually look alive today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gonna need a 2nd scorer to complement Lebron. He can get 40+ but it won't be enough to win.

If Mike B. is smart he will make sure to get Gooden or Z going in the 2nd half


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i ****ing hate charles barkley i cant wait for lebron to make him eat his words


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How the **** aren't we going to make the playoffs out east with Lebron playing? That's just an ignorant thing to say. Didn't Charles pick the Nets to come out of the East?

And he said we needed a consistent outside shooter. What is Boobie? 3rd best shooter in the NBA.

What we need is to play defense, and replace Hughes with an actual NBA player.

We need to give all of Larry Hughes minutes to Devin Brown. He's a better defender. Makes better decisions with the ball. Actually attacks the basket.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Please people, remember: Don't take Barkley's basketball opinions serious. He's so wrong all the time that it's really not worth it.

I think he said we'd lose to the Nets last year, and then we'd lose in like 4 or 5 to the Pistons. Guy just doesn't like the Cavs, never has.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Fisher is good


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

late *** call


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shouldn't Sasha have been watching the guy who beat him downcourt instead of looking back upcourt there?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need to get Drew going on offense - he is not focused at all out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice play Z.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

merry x-mas, Lamar!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

are bigs are terrible defenders


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I wish JVG was doing this game I'd like to hear his perspective on some of these guys. They just seem listless.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Z has 1 rebound tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like another game we'll be trailing going into the 4th

SAD


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Crowd is really letting Hughes have it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Crowd is really letting Hughes have it.


I feel their pain. There's no reason why he should see minutes anymore.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Crowd is really letting Hughes have it.


He deserves it


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i love andy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Impressive job fighting back - need a basket here


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wtf why would we give it to ira lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well down 5 at least we have a chance. Could be alot worse.

If Lebron can get hot maybe the crowd will get going


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn i'm so glad we got rid of larry hughes sometimes i forget how much i hated watching him play. He was up there with Bobby sura as the dumbest players we ever had.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

essbee said:


> Damn i'm so glad we got rid of larry hughes sometimes i forget how much i hated watching him play. He was up there with Bobby sura as the dumbest players we ever had.


You're not making any friends by posting that on the Cavs board.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow larry hughes nice. and reggie miller is a retard lebron is better left


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

crowds in it now


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Brandname said:


> You're not making any friends by posting that on the Cavs board.


sorry i was thinking out loud


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

oh hell ya!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Get a stop! Have a chance here to get some momentum


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Devin Brown might be our best SG


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn we get no calls


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

essbee said:


> sorry i was thinking out loud


Haha, I totally understand though.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

perfect time to bring bron back to really get us going


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Devin Brown might be our best SG


I'm inclined to agree with you.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs traveled there...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Alright here is where you pull out Hughes for LBJ

Up 5 with momentum, don't wait for the Lakers to close the gap. Bring him back now and leave Devin Brown out there!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

man seeing us play like this just makes my day go better


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lebron needs to come in and go on fire to get the crowd into this. If only our fans were like GSW


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Alright here is where you pull out Hughes for LBJ
> 
> Up 5 with momentum, don't wait for the Lakers to close the gap. Bring him back now and leave Devin Brown out there!


Exactly. This is what a smart coach would do.

Unfortunately, everything Mike Brown does is reactive, rather than proactive. So he'll probably wait until Hughes shoots us out of the game to take him out. 

Same reason the opposing coach always dictates tempo/size.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can we just start Devin Brown from now on?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yep, exactly as we suspected. Mike Brown is a moron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Please bring Lebron back before this lead slips away


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

interesting three by hughes..

brown's defense has changed the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is the best AV has looked in awhile


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bynum is getting away with a bunch of walks down there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Can we just start Devin Brown from now on?


Can he play ALL of Hughes minutes at least?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

aarrrghhh.... finally Lebron comes in, 1 timeout too late.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron going 1 on 3

Get Hughes out of there for a shooter!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons hella cold


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We've been really stagnant with Lebron in the second half. Run him off the ball or put him into the post


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron going 1 on 3
> *
> Get Hughes out of there for a shooter!*


That's not funny man.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What does it take for Lebron to get a call?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol Lebron ate up Fisher there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, you can't jump under someone when they're trying to land!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Now mike brown finally brings in shooters - he makes adjustments in slow motion


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Ahhh i never get tired of seeing kobe whine even when he's gotten every other call in a game. Never gets old.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn we needed that 3 from Boobie 

Someone else is gonna hvae to step up down the stretch


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

essbee said:


> Ahhh i never get tired of seeing kobe whine even when he's gotten every other call in a game. Never gets old.


I don't even get why the commentators were asking for a no call. You can't run under someone when they're in the air.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** we needed that 3 .. lebrons shot is shaky tongiht


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

essbee said:


> Ahhh i never get tired of seeing kobe whine even when he's gotten every other call in a game. Never gets old.


According to Ric Bucher Kobe doesn't get enough foul calls to go his way.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Both Lebron and Kobe are struggling in the 4th here.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrific job on D by Sasha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need these FT's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Both Lebron and Kobe are struggling in the 4th here.


According to Ric Bucher Kobe just pretends to struggle to make the game more entertaining


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn Lebron should have drove that ball


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> According to Ric Bucher Kobe just pretends to struggle to make the game more entertaining


:lol:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

WOW GREAT TIMEOUT if its so


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron never gets calls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV was fouled there!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV didn't get fouled there? That's crap


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OMG: Z saved it right to Bynum


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> According to Ric Bucher Kobe doesn't get enough foul calls to go his way.


Ric Bucher is odd. Sometimes he sounds smart, then sometimes he sounds like Skip Bayless.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Thaths ok we will get the last shot

REB the ball on the FT


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

how the **** did he get a rebound


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF happended there?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

wow kobe takes the board from two people. ouch


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF Sasha you gotta get that ball. RIDICULOUS


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My God we just want to give the game away don't we.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kobe went around everyone. Andy didn't keep his side boxed out because he was taking care of his man. Great play by Kobe there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How does that happen????????????????


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

essbee said:


> Ric Bucher is odd. Sometimes he sounds smart, then sometimes he sounds like Skip Bayless.


Ric Bucher is just a tool. Nothing more.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol that was a terrible shot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bad call against Fisher there. Karma I guess.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Haha that was a bad call against Fisher for once


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Dumb shot by Kobe


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

reggie millers such a hater on the cavs


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah what was Kobe doing there? That was a really bad decision.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Ric Bucher is just a tool. Nothing more.


According to Ric Bucher everyone else are tools for not seeing that Kobe has deserved to be the MVP every season for the last 10 years


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

not a pretty win but god we needed this


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't believe none of those announcers are pointing out that crappy shot selection by Kobe there. According to Ric Bucher he would take Bryant over every other player in NBA history at the end of the game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I can't believe none of those announcers are pointing out that crappy shot selection by Kobe there. According to Ric Bucher he would take Bryant over every other player in NBA history at the end of the game


I wish they'd interview him after this game to get his input. He's the kind of 'reporter' that will just hide in his hole until he has some evidence to support his predetermined conclusions.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow I can't believe kobe took a three there. I must be missing something.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

anyone see that assistant coach of mike brown's writing the defensive play on the clipboard? and mike brown was just standing there watching? 

what a great coach


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tough game for Kobe.

That's 3 straight against the Lakers going back to last season I think. Good bounce back win! :cheers:


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

He had an open look, he's a good 3 point shooter and went for it all, nothing wrong with that.
You gotta remember, he had just given two open looks to Fisher and Odom, both of whom missed. Then, he grabbed, sorry stole, a rebound from the Cavs (one which he had no business getting). Might as well take the shot.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I didnt like that call on fisher at the end (i think it should have been a no call), but you guys could argue that gibson had position and fisher went through him. fisher had to reach out, above gibson's head, to grab it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

SickGame said:


> He had an open look, he's a good 3 point shooter and went for it all, nothing wrong with that.
> You gotta remember, he had just given two open looks to Fisher and Odom, both of whom missed. Then, he grabbed, sorry stole, a rebound from the Cavs (one which he had no business getting). Might as well take the shot.


They only needed two points though. He should have taken it to the rim for an easy two or a trip to the line


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SickGame said:


> He had an open look, he's a good 3 point shooter and went for it all, nothing wrong with that.
> You gotta remember, he had just given two open looks to Fisher and Odom, both of whom missed. Then, he grabbed, sorry stole, a rebound from the Cavs (one which he had no business getting). Might as well take the shot.


What % is Kobe shooting from 3 this year? With that much time left, that's bad shot selection any way you want to spin it down 2. Your bailing out the defense.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

kobe cant be automatic every game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Geez. How many excuses do they want to make for Kobe? He didn't have a good game. Flat out. Reggie Miller was tripping over himself to try and rationalize this terrible Cavs team beating this great Lakers team. I loved when Reggie tried to compare Lebron to Kobe on their first five years and had to just default to the championships without mentioning Shaq.

Can't get any respect at all.

Anyways. Defense won this tonight. Devin Brown needs to continue to get minutes. He's a really good guy to bring off the bench. And Andy was really good tonight as well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> I didnt like that call on fisher at the end (i think it should have been a no call), but you guys could argue that gibson had position and fisher went through him. fisher had to reach out, above gibson's head, to grab it.


I guess maybe you could call an over the back, which is something they call more often closer to the basket. But they probably should have let it go given the situation.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good win considering that Lebron didn't play all that well (jumpshot really was off). 

Big thing again is that Devin Brown played well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Also a big plus AV actually looked like last years AV


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I guess maybe you could call an over the back, which is something they call more often closer to the basket. But they probably should have let it go given the situation.


But as homers, you have to argue that it was the right call anyways


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> But as homers, you have to argue that it was the right call anyways


I would argue that the Lakers got a break in the refs somehow missing AV clearly getting fouled on a board and then calling 24 seconds on the Cavs a play before and that this called even things out (although I have to say over the back was certainly a possibility on that Fisher call).


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Of course that was a foul on fisher, he completely leveled boobie. Its not like an over the back is restricted to right under the basket, he had to reach completely over boobie and ram himself throug him to get that rebound. Now if he goes straight up, instead of going through him, it would be a different story. Really, it was an easy call to make.

This wasnt two players going after a loose ball, this was a long rebound situation, where gibson had the position and fisher went right through him.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TyGuy said:


> Of course that was a foul on fisher, he completely leveled boobie. Its not like an over the back is restricted to right under the basket, he had to reach completely over boobie and ram himself throug him to get that rebound. Now if he goes straight up, instead of going through him, it would be a different story. Really, it was an easy call to make.
> 
> This wasnt two players going after a loose ball, this was a long rebound situation, where gibson had the position and fisher went right through him.


But if Gibson doesnt run back into fisher's path, Fisher wouldnt have gone through him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gibson had position for the rebound. Fisher ran through him and over him for the rebound and put him on the deck. Easy call to make.

Either way it's like Windhorst says, these things level out. We've lost a few games this year on bad calls. And we've won a few on bad calls. I'm sure the Lakers will get plenty of breaks before the year is up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Gibson had position for the rebound. Fisher ran through him and over him for the rebound and put him on the deck. Easy call to make.
> 
> Either way it's like Windhorst says, these things level out. We've lost a few games this year on bad calls. And we've won a few on bad calls. I'm sure the Lakers will get plenty of breaks before the year is up.


I agree on the last part, but it sure as hell sucks when the bad parts come around.

As for the foul, no, the way the rules are written up, that was a foul on Gibson. Both Fisher and Gibson were on an equal playing field in terms of getting to the ball for possession. Not one of them had more of a right to it when it was up in the air than the other. The fact that Fisher had his hands on the ball and had possession first, and was subsequently met in the air by Gibson does mean that it was a foul on Gibson.

Since Fisher had the ball first, Gibson "initiated" the contact by his jumping in the air and colliding with Fisher after the ball had already been possessed.

As for Fisher "running through Gibson for the rebound", well if he did, it would be a different story. But obviously, if you see what happened, that clearly wasn't the case. Neither player touched the other until they were in the air and Fisher had the ball in his hands.

It was a fairly easy call to make, happens pretty often in the NBA, and I had quite honestly never seen it called the way it was tonight. I've definitely seen that happen at least 10 times in NBA games before and the call has always gone against the guy who didn't have the ball.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think it was a bad call.

But I also think it shouldn't have mattered. Lakers failed to box out and take high percentage shots. They also let the defense become stagnant. Didn't help that Phil Jackson let the 16 and 0 run go without a time out to regroup, or at least slow the game down a bit.

Cavs won from better coaching, better defense in the final minutes of the game. Fair and square to me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Geez. How many excuses do they want to make for Kobe? He didn't have a good game. Flat out. Reggie Miller was tripping over himself to try and rationalize this terrible Cavs team beating this great Lakers team. I loved when Reggie tried to compare Lebron to Kobe on their first five years and had to just default to the championships without mentioning Shaq.
> 
> Can't get any respect at all.
> 
> Anyways. Defense won this tonight. Devin Brown needs to continue to get minutes. He's a really good guy to bring off the bench. And Andy was really good tonight as well.


You can't be serious when you say LeBron doesn't get any respect and Kobe does? Miller aside, ESPN and TNT bash Kobe just about any chance they get. I'm not saying none of the bashing is justified, some of is and some of it isn't. 

But lets face relaity, LeBron has been hyped up since he stepped foot into the NBA, with good reason to. He has been impressive since day once and no doubt is having a much better season (injury rust aside) than Kobe. Add the fact that Lebron at his current age is far better than Kobe was at the same age.

But come on, if LeBron has ever been deprived of proper respect, it hasn't been by the majority of ESPN or TNT commentators and analysts, who have been billing him up since the day he arrived.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's convenient to forgot AV was clearly fouled after rebounding a missed shot on the Cavs play before which led to the Lakers getting the ball because w/o the call it ended up being a 24 hour shot clock violation. Get that foul call and the Cavs would have had the lead and possesion w/ less then 30 seconds to play.

Calls evened out this game plus Laker fans should blame Kobe for throwing up a bad shot and Bynum for missing those FT's.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> You can't be serious when you say LeBron doesn't get any respect and Kobe does? Miller aside, ESPN and TNT bash Kobe just about any chance they get. I'm not saying none of the bashing is justified, some of is and some of it isn't.
> 
> But lets face relaity, LeBron has been hyped up since he stepped foot into the NBA, with good reason to. He has been impressive since day once and no doubt is having a much better season (injury rust aside) than Kobe. Add the fact that Lebron at his current age is far better than Kobe was at the same age.
> 
> But come on, if LeBron has ever been deprived of proper respect, it hasn't been by the majority of ESPN or TNT commentators and analysts, who have been billing him up since the day he arrived.


According to Ric Bucher, Kobe's not having a worse year then Lebron he's simply having a Nash like effect on teammates that can't be quantified, heard, seen, or smelled.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who is the ******* on ESPN's morning Show that makes a living out of bashing Lebron every chance he gets? Oh yeah. Skip Bayless.

ESPN is full of worthless basketball commentators who have arbitrarily decided that for some reason Lebron isn't allowed to be great, because they've already annointed Kobe, and there can be only one. I think there's a ton of resentment over how young Lebron is and how much he has achieved. And then there's all the college basketball commentators who hate Lebron for not going to college. And all the Carolina guys who don't like Kobe OR Lebron because they both threaten their guy MJ.

Anyways. I thought it was interesting that for as much as they were talking up the Lakers, they always passed over the Lakers huge road schedule coming up with 13 of 14 on the road. It's where they started getting injuries and dropping games last year, when they had a better record than they do now. So you know the commentators are just setting Kobe up to fail. If they screw up on that trip they'll say Kobe isn't himself this year, isn't assertive. His heart isn't in it, and he wants to be traded. Yada yada. Predictable garbage.


----------

